# 2016.5 Brake pad question



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's the same part number for the 2 years. Maybe They sold you the wrong set. Front vs. Rears. 

The fronts are $64 and the rears are $39.

Might look at the date your car was manufactured. I don't know the understanding behind the 16.5 but you probably won't find that year at the parts stores.


----------



## leehblanc (Jul 25, 2018)

They tried 3 different sets, all of them were the same size... too big. The way I understand it, the Cruze was refreshed in the middle of the model year, so there are Gen 1 2016 and Gen 2 2016. Maybe I'm confused about that, but there Autozone definitely had the wrong brake pads for my car, both in store and online.


----------

